# avatar help



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i want this as my avatar halp, ive tried to use the url but says it cant, im sure someone can help


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> i want this as my avatar halp, ive tried to use the url but says it cant, im sure someone can help


Try reducing the resolution / file size. I think there are some guidelines for avatars on the forum somewhere.

Mine for instance is 100px x 36px with a file size of 18k and works OK.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

> Displays a small graphic image below your details in posts. Only one image can be displayed at a time, its width can be no greater than 110 pixels, the height no greater than 600 pixels, and the file size no more than 24 KB.


Your image is 120 x 65 :?

Perhaps rotate by 90 degrees :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

NormStrm said:


> > Displays a small graphic image below your details in posts. Only one image can be displayed at a time, its width can be no greater than 110 pixels, the height no greater than 600 pixels, and the file size no more than 24 KB.
> 
> 
> Your image is 120 x 65 :?
> ...


the flying car is 34k and cant fit it in so went for this instead


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > > Displays a small graphic image below your details in posts. Only one image can be displayed at a time, its width can be no greater than 110 pixels, the height no greater than 600 pixels, and the file size no more than 24 KB.
> ...


A bit flash isn't.... :roll:


----------

